# Any tool for testing DSL line to see if it is filtered properly



## JonathanAnon (Dec 17, 2004)

We put in a lot of broadband lines but rarely know anything about the wiring of the buildings. This is fine normally as we usually just plug in to the fax line and use a DSL filter, with the fax in one side and the DSL router in the other. 

However, we have had a lot of problems with lines dropping, which then ends up being a blame game between the DSL provider and the electrician. Is there any tool that I can get that will tell me whether there is a conflicting device interfering with the broadband line i.e. causing the DSL connection to be disconnected. 

tks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have never used one of these but consider Fluke a pretty good name in the test equipment industry.

Fluke TS1200 Hand-Held ADSL Test Set
http://www.specialized.net/ecommerce/shop/layout.asp?product_id=350X533


----------

